

Nassim Taleb: clown of quantitative finance - TriinT
http://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2009/07/17/nassim-taleb-clown-of-quantitative-finance/

======
envitar
You sound a bit like a quant who lost his job, Scott. And even if Taleb is
right only in 50% of what he says that's better than most quant traders
were/are most of the time...Oh and BTW on your Greek citatation: the Danaos
ain't the Greek but the Danaos! Cheers

